# Nezet-Seguin Mozart/Mahler concert



## violadamore2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Mid February, the aforementioned conductor and the London Phil performed the Mozart Vln/Viola Concertante and Mahler Das Lied.

It's now available until March 10 on the London Phil website named "Listen Again"

The Mozart was very good, thought the viola soloist muffed up the concluding E-flat scale in the finale.

Mahler was terrific. The tenor was never shy about the high A naturals and B-flats and the mezzo really nailed the low section of her second song.

The orchestra was splendidly in tune. Fantastic flute solos in the last movement. if you don't have time for the entire Das Lied, try the first song for the tenor and the last song for the mezzo.

Mozart Sinfonia Concertante, K364
Mahler Das Lied von der Erde

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conductor
Stefan Jackiw violin
Richard Yongjae O'Neill viola
Sarah Connolly mezzo soprano
Toby Spence tenor

Recorded on 19 February 2011.

http://www.lpo.org.uk/listenagain/


----------



## mgj15 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you! Checking out Das Lied now, have yet to hear this one, so this is fantastic.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Lovely link. Thank you for posting it.


----------

